# Any Springsteen fans, I've just grabbed a bargain!



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys

Just picked up the box set of Springsteen albums, The collection 1973-84. They come in a nice box, and include seven studio albums, all the price of £15!!

Nige


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

good bargain mate :thumb:


----------

